# Snakes



## Cat Dancer (May 14, 2010)

I am terrified of snakes. I have been as long as I can remember. I know most snakes are harmless and I know some of them catch mice and probably are useful in other ways as well, but I still don't like them at all.

So the other day I happily opened the door out on to our deck and started to walk out and what did I see? A freaking snake!! On the deck. Why? mg: It slithered (isn't that a disgusting word?) under the deck and dropped off underneath. 

At first I thought it was a copperhead, but it didn't have that triangle shaped head so I'm pretty sure it was just a non-poisonous snake. But now I'm paranoid. 

Can't I put up some kind of sign like this?:

[SIGN]NO FREAKING SNAKES ALLOWED!! EVER![/SIGN]


----------



## Daniel (May 14, 2010)

> It slithered (isn't that a disgusting word?) under the deck and dropped  off underneath.


It probably sensed you were not a member of PETA and went to get some PETA brochures.


----------



## Andy (May 14, 2010)

lol @ Daniel.  I don't mind smaller snakes but I am a little weary. I had a really long heavy albino boa on my shoulders once (A friend has/had one) and it started to bend close to my neck and it scared me bad. lol 
We don't have to many snakes where I am, so I don't get surprised with them slithering around my yard. That would creep me out. They are kind of freaky though.


----------



## Cat Dancer (May 14, 2010)

He he. Peta. I think they're unnatural and weird. LOL. And should go away somewhere FAR away from me. 

I don't think I could have a snake on my neck or any part of my body. LOL. mg:


----------



## Andy (May 14, 2010)

Oh it wouldn't have been anywhere near my shoulders if I was not wasted. lol I can touch them and hold the small ones for 15 seconds (not wasted I mean). The little ones are just to wiggly. They are like those toys from a long time ago that were like a elastic tube with liquid and they keep slipping out of your hand.  I need something I can hold football style.


----------



## Daniel (May 14, 2010)

> I think they're unnatural and weird.



And we can add to the list "dinosaur killer":



> A new species of prehistoric snake fed on baby dinosaurs.
> 
> Giant Snake Preyed on Baby Dinosaurs : Discovery News


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 14, 2010)

[sign]no freaking dinosaur killing snakes allowed!! Ever![/sign]


----------



## Banned (May 14, 2010)

I actually do like snakes - I think they are pretty neat, and if I didn't have small-ish dogs (35 lbs) and have my mom living with me, I might even have a boa because they are quite neat.

Having said that, one of the reasons I can't bring myself to go to Australia is because they have so many poisonous snakes and that scares the heck out of me.  When I was in the Amazon Jungle I was also told horrible snake stories that had me wanting to stay indoors all the time.

Ok, maybe I like nice snakes.  Snakes that sit on the board of directors for PETA.  Ya...those snakes are ok.


----------



## sjohnson (May 27, 2010)

omg i really cant stand snakes. i cant even go close to one, let alone touch one. lizards..... ok maybe.. snakes.... no can do!


----------



## Jackie (May 28, 2010)

I love snakes!  My partner use to keep them as well as his pet spiderlol Its wasps I don't like


----------

